# Canning Meatballs



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Would love to hear some ways ya'll have canned meatballs. Which turns out the best using broth or a sauce?


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Not sure about canning, but I love freezing them. I would worry about them getting mushy if they were canned.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Jackie Clay has some great recipes in her canning book.

What I do.....make meatballs from whatever recipe you like best. Place them in the oven and bake until almost done. (this prevents them from falling apart when frying, etc)

Place the meatballs in jars. You can cover with mushroom soup. (I buy the big cans from Walmart) or cover with your favorite tomato sauce. These are really yummy this way and I don't mind the taste and texture of the canned meatballs. 90 minutes 10 lbs of pressure where I live.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I do as claytonpiano does except that I hot pack them into jars with a beef bouillon cube and boiling water. Then I process for 90 minutes. You do have to be careful when you use them. (i.e. lift them out of the jar individually with a slotted spoon) I also rinse them with hot water when I take them out of the jars because even with precooking them in the oven, quite a bit of fat cooks out of them in the pressure canning process.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Well thanks for the info. I was thinking of putting a thin tomato sauce over them. Just noticed yesterday that Sams has a 6 lb. bag of Italian meatballs for $14.48 in my area. Cheaper than I can make them even buying ground meat on sale. The are fully cooked. Wonder what they would be like canned?


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I'd be hesitant about buying premade meatballs. Be sure you check the label. If they're selling it cheaper than meat, chances are it's not 100% meat. 

If you brown your meatballs before canning, it gives them a better flavor and color, and they hold together better.


----------



## bluewater (May 31, 2013)

I can meatballs in marinara sauce. Just use your favorite recipes, keeping in mind many recommend against canning with ingredients like garlic or milk-based things (e.g., sour cream or parmesan).

Brown meatballs on the stove top, or partially bake them, your preference. Add to wide-mouth canning jars (I use quarts, with about a half dozen 2" meatballs in each). Top with sauce (I use the red sauce recipe for French Laundry lasagna). Can.

You are cooking the hell out of this meat in the canning process; don't worry about putting undercooked meat in the jars.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

those frozen Italian Meatballs have a LOT of sage in them, which gets bitter when you can them. They also are really heavy on the herbs and spices. The ones I have seen have fillers in them too.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I use jackie Clay's recipe as well. Keep meaning to can them in marinara but never have enough on hand. I brown them and make a little broth in the pan I browned them in. The texture and flavor is a little different. When freezing I make them with parmesan which is delish, but overall the convenience is worth it.


----------

